# 2010 Maxima Leather Steering Wheel Cracking



## kelsays (Aug 4, 2010)

At 15,000 miles, the steering wheel on my 2010 Maxima was cracking apart at two places around the rim. It appeared as though the grain was being pulled apart by the leather shrinking, and causing it to split between the grain. Nissan replaced the wheel under warranty, but a month later, the new wheel was doing the same. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

